# Fungus?



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Believe I have fungus on a fish?



Can I use furan-2 to treat it in my planted tank?

Thanks chris


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

is it white and fuzzy? probably ich can you treat your tank with salt? you can pick up some aquarium safe salt from save on foods the only ingredient is salt  i usually use 2lb for every 100g


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes white and fuzzy. Looks like cotton. Can I put salt in a planted tank?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

yea probably not the best choice if you like your plants  do some research on a salt dip for the fish in a separate tank or tupper ware container. I've done that before in cases of ich


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks I will look the treatment up.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The easiest way to treat localized fungus on an individual fish is to:

Get some Methylene Blue
Net out the infected fish
keep fish still in net
Drop several drops of Methylene Blue on infected site (preferably with the net hanging in an empty bucket)
Wait about 5 seconds
Place the fish back into the main tank.

1 treatment usually does it. Sometimes the fungus will drop off within a few minutes. Other times, the fungus remains as a stained patch and slowly shrivels up and dies.

This treatment is VERY effective.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

The pictures of ich do not look like what is on the fish. It looked more like a 2 mm cotton ball an the fish .


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Stuart. Where can I get Methylene Blue?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Never mind J&L carries it.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

If you can remove the fish to a hospital tank and treat with salt and api fungas cure always works for me! or treat ht with blue! salt treatment at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallon!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Definitely not ich, im 100% certain that its a fungal infection. I had to deal with a fish recently with the same thing. I used "Jungle fungus eliminator" the fuzzy scab peeled off slowly over a couple days and left an open sore which quickly healed over.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I will treat the fish today when I get some meds.

Chris


----------

